
Ask HN: What is your favorite Alexa Skill? - stevewilhelm
I just installed the Alexa Skill for my thermostat. I find it very useful. Led me to wonder what Alexa Skills HN finds useful.
======
Enthouan
Alexa, turn on the [room] lights!

------
mattbillenstein
Alexa, ask Lyft for a ride to X

